

China-based Hive Offer Free and Unlimited Cloud Storage - thrush
https://beta.hive.im/privacy/

======
thrush
You may need an account to see, but the important text here is:

    
    
      If you have questions about this statement or believe that we have not adhered to it, please contact us by mail at:
    
      Privacy Policy Administrator c/o Hive Cloud Limited
      Unit 512, Tower A
      Ming Pao Industrial Building
      18 Ka Yip Street, Chai Wan
      Hong Kong Special Administrative Region of the People's Republic of China
    

I couldn't find any other info about where the company is based or who its
founders and executive team are.

